# FOLDATHON - To Honor Adak



## orion456 (Feb 28, 2014)

As some of you are aware Adak of Overclockers Forums passed away suddenly after an illness. 

Team 32 invites friends and foes alike to fold in Adak's name to help us honor his dedication, his spirit, and his fierce drive to make all our forums a better place. Adak folded for many teams but considered Team 32 his home. Join us for a week of folding madness and let us try to send Adak shooting to the stars in points as well as spirit!

All details can be found here in the main thread over at Overclockers forum:

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=744019 

the_cultie and orion456


----------



## orion456 (Mar 2, 2014)

11.2 million points and counting for Adak - and we haven't finished the first day yet!!  <-- awesome, thanks to all !!


----------

